# Archie



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm not sure if you will remember me because I posted on here about my havanese but then forgot my password! So I'm back now!
Anyway I was wondering, does anyone else find that keeping a havanese's coat well groomed is hard? Archie went to the groomers a few months ago, so he has a short cut now, but still needs brushing everyday. Once I've brushed him he looks fine, but a couple of hours later he will be all matted again. What can I do?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

How old is Archie?


----------



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

He will be two on Christmas day


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Has Archie blown his coat yet -- or could he be doing that now? (Oh, and we need a picture or 2 to refresh our memories!!) Beau is in a short coat and he really doesn't mat much at all. Is Archie's coat wavy, curly, cottony, thick?


----------



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry but im confused as to what loan his coat means (I'm a bit stupid haha) and he doesn't really get matted as such but he just looks messy, his coat is quite wavy and thick, il post some photos soon, when I figure out how to!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, oh Havanese almost ALWAYS look messy...  it's part of their 'charm'!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, oh Havanese almost ALWAYS look messy...  it's part of their 'charm'!


Yes, so true Tammy  Mikey has a short cut and has wavy, curly hair. His looks messy not long after I brush him too. He goes to the groomer again Friday, I'll post a pic of him then before he gets messy looking again 

The pictures you see Archie usually are taken RIGHT after they've been brushed so don't be fooled. The normal, every day look of the wonderful Havanese IS MESSY but they are still soooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

We are lucky to have many persons who pet and brush Chloe everyday, it just part of daily habit.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The messy look is part of the Havanese charm. They are never going to be poodles or Bichons. The Hav coat sucks up water when they walk through the dew-laden grass, catches every leaf, stick or bramble they get close to, is a magnet for sand and grass clippings. That said combing my Leo's coat is a great way to relax.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome back!
Does Archie have a cottony coat? I am surprised he would matt that easily. Blowing coat is when the adult coat is coming in. I would think that would have happened by now. The coat can matt very easily when blowing coat. I keep my guys in a short puppycut that is manageable. I comb them daily or every other day. I cut them every 2 months and their coats are about 1/2 inch long at most when first cut.


----------

